# Marineland C360 set up



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey wasup everyone...

I just purchased a marineland c360 and it should be coming in the mail tommorow. I was wondering if any one had any tips to set it up? I was also wondering if there is a certain depth that you need to have the intake and outake hoses, so if the power goes out it doesnt flood ( read this about sumps) This will be my first canister filter, so any help would be awesome. Also this filter will be goin on an established tank, so how long should i let it run to cycle?

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Have a look at this. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/can ... ilters.php

It should be fully established within a week or two.


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

JoeA Thank you for the response. Watched the video a couple times...

So do I have to worry about any flooding if the power goes out, or are canister filters fine?

Thanks
Bam204


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

You shouldn't have to worry about flooding unless there's a leak.

I've never had a canister leak. I've had a _hose _from a canister leak when my cat decided to bite one and put a fang through it... that was fun.


----------



## Bam204 (Mar 31, 2008)

JoeA,

Thanks again for your help, I really Appreciate it..

Thanks,
Bam204


----------



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

You're going to love that filter. I've had mine up and running for a couple months now and did it's first maintenance a couple weeks ago. I didn't realize the valve block actually acts as a valve to shut off the water in the hoses, so I posted here about it and got a great response. I completed the maintenance with zero spills from the filter, except for my dumb ass dropping the motorhead into the canister.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

I have been running 2 of those on my 75G for about 2 months now. So far, so good. Maintenance is a snap and there are no leaks due to the shut off valves. I did change the substrate around a bit, but overall, for the money, they are hard to beat. The intake and output tubes are cheesy, and not real adjustable, but you get what you pay for


----------

